# Yucky new food



## Apebull (Jul 3, 2012)

My hooman twied got me new greens to eat. Someding called Collard greens. They look yummy all big and green but YUCK. I have been twing to eat dem, but dy is gross. I get my greens at nite and dis morning day were still there looking at me. Don't day know I already like cilantro and romane why bring new stuff.

So is dere more yucky green food I should watch out for.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 3, 2012)

You probably won't like mustard greens either.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Jul 3, 2012)

I suggest dumping your bowl when you get something yucky! I do not like those mustard greens. If this doesn't work then try tossing the food at the humane who gave them to you. If they laugh at you just give them the rabbit butt like I do.Miss O'Hara


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh I's agree with yous. Mom gives me yummy carrot with tops, clovers and spring mix. I hates the spinach so I leaves it until it dries up and disappears into the carpets, I also don't like dandelions much. Mom insists on giving them to me. I just ignore the stuffs I hates, eventually it all leaves and finds a garbage can. I could saves her the trouble by suggesting she just deposit it in the garbage to begins with.


----------



## Apebull (Jul 3, 2012)

I heard her tell the other big hooman that if I no like it den she will throw it away causedey no like it either. DUH if you no like it den why twy it on me. Silly hoomans 

And I'll watch out for does mustard green things.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 3, 2012)

Dandelions, definitely dandelions!!!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 4, 2012)

Carrots should only be treats for you. They have too much sugar to eat them more often. And carrot tops have quite a bit of calcium in them, so have you tried parsley instead? And have you tried the dandelion flowers? You might like them better than the leaves.

You might also ask them to get some wheat & grow wheat grass. I think you will like it.

If you were my rabbit I'd feed you your greens early in the evening before giving you anything else. Then an hour or 2 later I'd give you your pellets etc & remove any greens you hadn't eaten. That way if you got really hungry overnight, there would be no chance of your eating anything not fresh.


----------



## SApple (Jul 4, 2012)

My mommie grows a vegietwable garden. It has yummy parsley. Lots or differwent kinds. It also has this yellow stuffs called squish. Squish is nasty. My fweinds the guinea pigs think so too. I bury it in the hay. The piggies poops on theirs. :highfive:


----------

